# VSL Synchron WW Expression Map



## ed buller (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi

This is an expression map for the First Flute VelXF . Just import it and you should be good to go. This will respond to pre-existing symbols in dorico. Open the Dorico Session and make sure that the expression map is loaded properly

I'll post the rest soon

best

e


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 18, 2022)

Great, thanks Ed. I may not have a chance to look at it until tomorrow.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 18, 2022)

Okay, so I am trying to squeeze in a quick look, and the first question that comes to mind before loading the map is what kind of VSL Preset format are you writing to, Vel, VelXF, or VelXF sus?

...

Okay, so VelXF


----------



## PhilA (Nov 18, 2022)

I don’t have much VSL (I’m mostly Spitfire and 8ish laden) but seeing these as examples really helps.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 18, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Okay, so I am trying to squeeze in a quick look, and the first question that comes to mind before loading the map is what kind of VSL Preset format are you writing to, Vel, VelXF, or VelXF sus?


Ah...good point. VelXF

best

e


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 18, 2022)

Got it loaded, will have to look at it in detail tomorrow or Monday. I'm sure I'll have some questions.


----------



## UDun (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks Ed ! I also just completed the huge task of configuring expression maps in Dorico for all my VSL librairies. That is just awesome because it so easy to import the keyswitches back in Studio One to refine the work when needed. Everything is setup (sound variations, dynamic, crescendos, tempo...)

The couple of things I hate though is the dynamic curve in Dorico (this damned thing makes no sense at all ! They should just let us configure our own custom curve or put an option to remove highest/lowest dynamics like 6ppp or 6fff). Some articulations are also not yet fully implemented properly to have a good playback (glissando, portamento...). Ability to load an endpoint configuration for modification would great as well (instead of keeping the dorico project file). And I found some bugs regarding percussion multi instruments (ex: drum kit, set of congas...) not exporting well expression map data to midi (it randomly picks one instrument from the set and apply expression map rules to it only).

But all of that are not showstoppers and what Dorico offers in terms of features (considering the last 4.3 update is awesome). For the 1st time I am doing most of my work in a notation software. Congrats to the team !


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 19, 2022)

Okay Ed, I have taken the map you posted and adapted it working with SWW Flute 1 as you did. I have added some more articulations and removed a couple that did not apply to Flute 1. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing your work and ideas.

Your approach using the Legato auto-speed variants was very helpful, as it alleviates any need for multiple entries that are fully covered by these variants. Also the inclusion of note length conditions encompassing both longs and shorts using Natural along with entries that specify particular kinds of short notes.

As an aid for my work I made a spreadsheet that documents each entry in order to keep track of exactly what I was doing and document any specific issues that have cropped up. These are few and all seems to be working. You will see that I am documenting:

1. the library and the instrument mapped
2. each ExMap, it's type, playback technique(s), and playing technique(s) that call them.
3. the specific library articulation(s) included, the dimension switches, potential length adjustments, and the dynamics controls (using your Dyn 2 protocol of starting with 20 instead of zero).
4. any notes that prove helpful to record.

The spreadsheet allows me to have a full record of each ExMap entry in case the Dorico map becomes corrupted or accidently deleted. It also is filterable by any field.

Here is a screen capture.


----------



## Woodie1972 (Nov 19, 2022)

UDun said:


> Thanks Ed ! I also just completed the huge task of configuring expression maps in Dorico for all my VSL librairies. That is just awesome because it so easy to import the keyswitches back in Studio One to refine the work when needed. Everything is setup (sound variations, dynamic, crescendos, tempo...)
> 
> The couple of things I hate though is the dynamic curve in Dorico (this damned thing makes no sense at all ! They should just let us configure our own custom curve or put an option to remove highest/lowest dynamics like 6ppp or 6fff). Some articulations are also not yet fully implemented properly to have a good playback (glissando, portamento...). Ability to load an endpoint configuration for modification would great as well (instead of keeping the dorico project file). And I found some bugs regarding percussion multi instruments (ex: drum kit, set of congas...) not exporting well expression map data to midi (it randomly picks one instrument from the set and apply expression map rules to it only).
> 
> But all of that are not showstoppers and what Dorico offers in terms of features (considering the last 4.3 update is awesome). For the 1st time I am doing most of my work in a notation software. Congrats to the team !


You can manipulate the dynamics playback by - in this case - raising the default curve setting a bit. I changed it to 2.8 (default is 2.5) and now with fff CC1 (or CC11) goes up to its maximum value, instead of reaching about 85%. 
ppp - fff gives more than enough room, no need for all those extra p's and f's


----------



## swinkler (Nov 19, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Okay Ed, I have taken the map you posted and adapted it working with SWW Flute 1 as you did. I have added some more articulations and removed a couple that did not apply to Flute 1. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing your work and ideas.
> 
> Your approach using the Legato auto-speed variants was very helpful, as it alleviates any need for multiple entries that are fully covered by these variants. Also the inclusion of note length conditions encompassing both longs and shorts using Natural along with entries that specify particular kinds of short notes.
> 
> ...


That's a great way to keep track of things. I might have to 'borrow' that as I work through building expression maps. I especially like how you're notating the playing techniques. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 19, 2022)

Yeah, I find it kind of necessary to keep things straight. I'm in the process now of fleshing out the different maps for each instrument in Synchron Woodwinds, grouping them into single maps where possible.


----------



## ed buller (Nov 19, 2022)

DaddyO said:


> Okay Ed, I have taken the map you posted and adapted it working with SWW Flute 1 as you did. I have added some more articulations and removed a couple that did not apply to Flute 1. Thank you SO MUCH for sharing your work and ideas.
> 
> Your approach using the Legato auto-speed variants was very helpful, as it alleviates any need for multiple entries that are fully covered by these variants. Also the inclusion of note length conditions encompassing both longs and shorts using Natural along with entries that specify particular kinds of short notes.
> 
> ...


Nice

Trills Wt and Ht work as articulations directly . 

best

e


----------



## ed buller (Nov 19, 2022)

OK

Here are all the VSL WW. I haven't mapped any crescendos or diminuendos . And only one legato

best

e


----------



## DaddyO (Nov 19, 2022)

Thanks


----------

